# Perfect Storm



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Let me guess,, They ran everything in #12


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Let me guess,, They ran everything in #12


T-stats, doorbells...


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

A century and what looked like three generations of bad wiring. The original K and T with the receps installed right in the baseboards with no boxes was probably the most competent work for it's time, the cloth sheathed Anaconda that was installed the same time as the FP and was the source of most of the problems, and the most recently installed receps that were fed by romex which terminated the hots in one panel and the neutral and grounds in the other.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

be sure and save the round meter base once you remove it that is


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good investment oppurtunity..... Buy it, insure it( if u can), then plug those corded baseboard heaters in all over..... What for the call" ur house is on fire, collect check from ins co for replacement value of house( which is more than what u paid)


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How did old timers ever actually land conductors in the lugs of old school round meter bases like that? There's almost zero space to bend wires in there. They look cool though. New sockets are gigantic and hideous by comparison, especially on the front of an older home.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

take what you earn on that, and buy a camera that can focus.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> take what you earn on that, and buy a camera that can focus.


 Yeah, I know. I used my phone. Everytime I looked at the display it looked perfect and then the pic would be blurry without fail.

Unfortunately i won't make a dime off this. I'm just helping out a friend who is also an electrician.


----------

